# Interior repaint - whole house, color ideas



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Set to embark on my first whole house makeover, in terms of paint, and looking for color ideas. House is 1960 traditional 1 and 1/2 story colonial, so it's not an open floor plan by any stretch, and it has 8 foot along with 7'8" ceilings upstairs. Coming from a house with 9' ceilings, I sort of feel....squished, if you know what I mean.

Has hardwood, oak, on both levels, and it's like a typical golden/honey color, but a shade or so darker. All our furniture is again, traditional colonial style, and just about everything is a dark mahogany/cherry/walnut color. Have two large oriental rugs, 6X9 and 8X10, for the living and dining rooms, which are primarily a base of dark red with deep dark blue. I also have oil rubbed bronze accents - lights, doorknobs, wallplates, faucets, etc.

About the only colors I'm sure about are, lol, the ceiling and trim. Going for basic ceiling white, hoping that would alleviate some of the squished sensation. Ditto for the trim, a basic "white" throughout. 

Walls, bathrooms, kitchen....no idea. I have a 6 YO and a 1 YO. the 6YO has her own room, and while I'm sure she'd love a pink room, I'm not quite ready for that. The dining room has a chair rail, and I'm toying with the idea of contrasting colors. I've been in some before and liked it, but have seen it two ways - dark on bottom and vice versa. To me, seems more balanced with dark on bottom, but what do I know?

Based on what I described in terms of furnishings and existing floor color, any thoughts/ideas on what colors can go into rooms? I'm pretty basic, clearly the opposite of contemporary/modern, so mauve or bumble bee yellow arent on my radar.

Thanks


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Flat white ceiling. Semi gloss white trim. 
Why not paint a room pink? The kid is only a kid once. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?p=1326767


Our color before trim.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## diylife (Aug 2, 2014)

Definitely keep the ceiling white, just to keep everyone contrasting correctly to the eyes  That would be my opinion!


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree that a 6 year old totally deserves a pink room of her own. That’s the least that you can do for her. The dining room rail should be polished in a wood color of your choice to give warmth to the area. I suggest that you keep the ceiling white throughout in order to create some uniformity. Last but not the least - go for colors that will last out for at least two to three years. No point in going with the trend and repainting after six months. Contrasting colors do well in the corridors and kitchen.


----------

